# Vom Transistor zum Kühler



## Sinusspass (3. August 2021)

Vom Chip zum Kühler​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Bei der Wasserkühlung (und bei jeder Kühlung allgemein) hat man immer einen ganzen Berg Wärmeströme und Wärmeübertragungen. Einige davon kann man beeinflussen, andere nicht. Ich gehe hier auf alles ein, was - wie der Titel sagt - vom Chip bis zum Kühler geschieht.  Sobald Wasser ins Spiel kommt, höre ich auf. Ab da kommt Strömungsmechanik ins Spiel und der Text hier wird doppelt so lang.*

Inhaltsverzeichnis

Vorwort
Physikalische Grundlagen
Der Wärmestrom
Der Widerstand

Schichten
Die Wärmequelle
Leiterverluste
Leckströme
Hot Spots

Der Isolator
Lot, Paste, Flüssigmetall, Pads,...
Wärmeleitpaste
Flüssigmetall
Lot
Wärmeleitpads

Der Heatspreader
Der Kühler
Der Kühlerboden
Die Kühlstruktur

Zusammenfassung

Häufige Fragen
Warum ist meine CPU so heiß?
Warum ist meine CPU unter Teilllast heißer als unter Volllast?
Warum ist meine CPU auch im Idle so warm?
Warum ist meine CPU mit festen Taktraten kühler?

Tuningmaßnahmen
Gute Wärmeleitpaste und Pads
Flüssigmetall
Köpfen
Direct Die
Heatspreader schleifen
Die schleifen

Fazit
1. Vorwort​Die Wasserkühlung mag Wasserkühlung heißen und das ist an sich auch gar nicht mal verkehrt so, aber bis die Wärme zum Wasser kommt, dauert es. Der Wärmestrom muss eine ganze Menge Wärmewiderstände überwinden. So entstehen dann immer Temperaturdifferenzen zwischen Chip und Wasser, die je nach Art des Chips, der auftretenden Widerstände und der Belastung durchaus recht hoch ausfallen können. Moderne CPUs lassen grüßen.
zum Inhaltsverzeichnis


2. Physikalische Grundlagen​Eigentlich ist das alles ganz einfach. Ich habe es mal auf mehrere Einzelpunkte aufgeteilt
2.1. Der Wärmestrom​Die Grundlage hinter der ganzen Sache ist der Wärmestrom. Wärme strömt grundsätzlich immer von warm nach kalt. Die Funktion ist in etwa so wie beim elektrischen Strom.  Man hat eine Temperaturdifferenz, einen Wärmewiderstand und einen Wärmestrom. Kommt einem bekannt vor?  Die Grundgleichung des elektrischen Stroms ist auch bei Wärme anwendbar. So beeinflussen sich die einzelnen Größen gegenseitig. Angenommen, man hat einen Chip mit 100W Abwärme. Jetzt hat der seinen eigenen Temperaturfühler und ich habe einen im Wasser. Die Differenz beträgt 10K (entspricht in seiner Größe 10°C). So weit so gut. Um 100W übertragen zu können, braucht mein Kühlkonstrukt also 10K Differenztemperatur.  Wenn ich jetzt die Leistung des Chips reduziere und nur noch 50W verheize, wird die Differenztemperatur auch fallen. Natürlich etwas zeitversetzt, das Material hat eine gewisse Wärmekapazität und fängt kleinere Schwankungen ab, aber sie wird fallen, und zwar auf genau 5K. Wenn ich aber den Chip jetzt wesentlich stärker belaste und 200W verheize, steigt meine Temperaturdifferenz auf 20K. Was bei 150W passiert, kann man sich wohl denken. 15K. Bei 300W? Die Antwort sollte klar sein. Nun hat man aber nicht immer schöne 10K auf 100W Verbrauch, es können mal mehr und mal weniger sein. Das liegt am Aufbau des Chips und der Kühlkonstruktion. Kurz gesagt, am Wärmewiderstand. Genau der ist schließlich der entscheidende Punkt.
zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
2.2. Der Widerstand​Der Wärmewiderstand oder umgekehrt die Wärmeleitfähigkeit ist dann der Wert, der bestimmt, bei welcher Temperaturdifferenz wie viel Energie übertragen wird. Wärmewiderstand nutzt nur niemand, man arbeitet lieber mit Wärmeleitfähigkeit. Keine Sorge, ist nicht so schwer. Leitfähigkeit ist 1/Widerstand, genau wie beim Strom. Groß rechnen müssen wir jetzt aber noch nicht. Geht ja nur ums Verständnis. Wichtig ist, zu verstehen, dass ein geringerer Wärmewiderstand bzw. eine höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit von der Wärmequelle zum Kühlmittel bedeutet, dass die Wärme effizienter abgeführt wird. Heißt am Ende, man kann die gleiche Wärmemenge (symbolische 100W) bei geringerer Temperaturdifferenz abgeben. Senken wir also unseren Widerstand bzw. verbessern wir die Wärmeleitfähigkeit, können wir die 100W nicht mehr bei 10K Differenz abgeben, sondern bei 8K. Umgekehrt, wenn wir was verschlechtern, brauchen wir 12K Differenz.  Für eine gute Kühlung der Komponenten strebt man also dazu, den Wärmewiderstand so niedrig wie möglich zu halten. Die Wassertemperatur ist ohne Hilfsmittel wie Kompressor oder Peltier-Elemente nur begrenzt absenkbar und bei Raumtemperatur ist Schluss. Über irgendwelche Tricksereien, wie man sein Wasser kälter als Raumtemperatur bekommt, möchte ich hier nicht referieren, ich sage nur: Es gibt sie und sie lohnen sich allgemein nicht.
Und wie Wasser nicht kälter als die Luft zum Kühlen sein kann, kann eine Komponente nicht kühler als das Wasser sein, außer man hat einen Messfehler. Von daher ist man also bestrebt, die Komponententemperatur an die Wassertemperatur anzugleichen. Funktioniert ja sehr gut bei aktuellen Prozessoren...
zum Inhaltsverzeichnis


3. Schichten​Es wäre ja so einfach, wenn man die Wärme direkt vom Transistor ins Wasser bekäme...
zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

3.1. Die Wärmequelle​Wo kommt jetzt die Wärme eigentlich her, die so eine CPU umgesetzt? Da schalten doch nur ein paar Transistoren, oder? Ja, das ist richtig. Und ja, das sind ganz kleine Transistoren. Und davon gibt es ganz viele. Nun, egal wie klein und fein diese Transistoren sind, um zu schalten, muss etwas Strom fließen. Nicht viel und die Hardware ist in der Hinsicht recht gut optimiert, aber es fließen Ströme, wenn ein Transistor schaltet. Und bei hohen Taktfrequenzen im GHz-Bereich schalten Milliarden Transistoren Milliarden mal in der Sekunde. Heißt, in der Zeit, in der ihr kurz mit dem Finger schnippt, hat der Prozessor in eurem Rechner mal eben paar Milliarden mal seine Milliarden Transistoren schalten lassen. Kleinvieh macht auch Mist und wenn man paar Trillionen Schaltvorgänge in der Sekunde hat, kommt was dabei zusammen.
Soweit die Theorie. In der Realität schalten bei weitem nicht alle Transistoren eines Chips in einem Taktzyklus, nicht mal ansatzweise. Das ist auch gut so, denn sonst würde der Chip sofort abrauchen. Das wären dann Energiemengen, mit denen er nicht mehr zurecht kommt. Dann würde der kleine Ryzen auf einmal 2000W (fiktive Werte) wegbrennen. Real verheizt er 100W und kocht schon bei 80°C vor sich hin...
Kurz gesagt, Abwärme entsteht durch die Schaltvorgänge im Chip, der elektrische Energie in Wärmeenergie umsetzt.
zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

3.1.1 Leiterverluste ​Nun wird die Energie nicht nur durch Schaltvorgänge umgesetzt. Denken wir mal zurück an die Grundgleichungen des elektrischen Stroms. Spannung ist gleich Widerstand mal Strom und Leistung ist gleich Spannung mal Strom. Um die ganzen Milliarden Transistoren mit Spannung zu versorgen, dass sie schalten können, hat so eine CPU (und auch das Mainboard) Leiterbahnen. Und auch wenn man diese aus einem Material mit guter elektrischer Leitfähigkeit baut (Kupfer), hat auch Kupfer einen Widerstand. Der ist recht gering, aber er ist vorhanden. Und wo ein Widerstand ist, hat man einen Spannungsabfall und damit Wärmeentwicklung. Außerdem steigt durch höhere Temperatur der Widerstand eines Leiters weiter an, sodass der Spannungsabfall und damit die Wärmeentwicklung immer höher ausfallen. Ein Teufelskreis, der bewirkt, dass am Ende bei den Transistoren weniger Spannung ankommt, sodass sie langsamer schalten und damit die CPU den Takt nicht halten kann oder instabil wird. Die Energie ist trotzdem weg. Um die Transistoren dazu zu zwingen, dennoch zu schalten, muss man also so viel Spannung reindrücken, dass man die Leiterverluste, die dadurch noch schlimmer werden, überwindet.
zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

3.1.2 Leckströme​Dazu kommen die eigentlichen Leckströme. Wenn ein Transistor nicht gerade schaltet, liegt dennoch durchgehend eine Spannung an. Kommt dann das Signal an, schaltet der Transistor und es fließt Strom. So weit so gut. Allerdings fließt auch dann Strom, wenn einfach nur Spannung anliegt und kein Signal ankommt. Der Strom ist sehr niedrig, deutlich niedriger als der Schaltstrom, aber er fließt immer bei jedem Transistor und da macht Kleinvieh eben Mist. Leckströme steigen mit der Temperatur und Spannung. Mal wieder. Setzt man also mehr Spannung an, steigen die Leckströme, die Transistoren werden wärmer, die Spannung fällt, die Spannungsregelung des Boards muss mehr Spannung und Strom geben, man hat mehr Leiterverluste und Leckströme...
Dazu kommt noch, dass die Schaltgeschwindigkeit eines Transistors nicht linear skaliert, soll heißen, dass ein Transistor, der mit 1V beispielsweise 1ns zum Schalten braucht und mit 1,1V 0,9ns, mit 1,2V nicht einfach 0,8ns zum Schalten braucht, sondern 0,85ns. Für 0,8ns braucht man dann 1,4V. Die Zahlen sind natürlich rein fiktiv. Damit ein Transistor schneller schaltet, braucht es also eine wesentlich höhere Spannung am Transistor selbst. Dazu hat man durch diese höhere Spannung auch höhere Leckströme und mehr Leiterverluste. Am Ende muss das Board für eine Spannungssteigerung von 1 auf 1,2V, die den Takt um vielleicht 10% steigert, 50% mehr Energie aufwenden, weil die Verluste abseits der Schaltvorgänge immer höher werden. Teilweise stellen diese Verluste 50% des Energieverbrauchs eines Chips. Effizienz sieht anders aus, nur fragt danach niemand.
zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

3.1.3 Hot Spots​Als dritten Punkt bei Wärmequellen möchte ich Hot Spots ansprechen. Natürlich sind über die ganze Fläche eines Chips Transistoren verteilt, nur haben die nicht alle die gleiche Aufgabe. Auf einem Chip finden sich Bereiche, die als einzelne Einheiten unterteilt sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier mal ein Beispiel anhand eines AMD-Prozessors (Quelle).
Was da genau drauf ist und wie genau die Grafik ist, ist erst einmal unerheblich. Darum geht es nicht. Wichtig ist, dass so ein Chip eben in viele Bereiche unterteilt ist. Man hat seine Kerne, seinen gemeinsamen L3-Cache, Schnittstellen und vieles mehr. Und hat man dann einen Chip bzw. Die mit 150mm² Fläche und 8 Kernen, hat so ein Kern vielleicht 10mm² Fläche, während der Rest auf L3-Cache, Schnittstellen und das ganze Zeug draufgeht. Die 10mm² sind nun auch wieder unterteilt. Man hat L2-Cache, L1-Cache, die verschiedenen Recheneinheiten, Organisationseinheiten,... Gebraucht wird davon die meiste Zeit recht wenig. Kommt eine Aufgabe rein, durchlaufen diese Daten verschiedene Bereiche des Kerns, wo sie verarbeitet werden. Je nachdem, was für eine Aufgabe das ist, kann eben mal mehr, mal weniger Energie aufgewandt werden müssen. Moderne CPUs haben ganz bestimmte Recheneinheiten, die extra für bestimmte Befehlssätze vorhanden sind und diese sehr effizient abarbeiten können. Das steigert die Rechengeschwindigkeit durchaus um mehrere 100%, auch wenn es den Energieverbrauch um 50% in die Höhe treibt. Das leidige Thema AVX lässt grüßen. Der Punkt ist, die eigentliche Rechnung bzw. die wichtigen Schaltvorgänge finden mitunter nur auf einem kleinen Bereich des Kerns statt. Lass es 3mm² sein. Jetzt schnappen wir uns den Worst Case Einzelkernlast. Die CPU verbraucht insgesamt meinetwegen 30W. Davon entfallen aber 20W auf einen Kern (10mm² von 150) und bei diesem wiederum 10W auf auf einen ganz bestimmten Bereich (3mm² von 10). Entsprechend wird so ein Bereich warm.
Moderne Hardware hat entsprechend heiße Bereiche oft auch in weiteren Schaltungen unterhalb des eigentlichen Chips. Oft wird eine HotSpot-Temperatur angegeben und dazu noch eine gemittelte Chiptemperatur.

zum Inhaltsverzeichnis


3.2. Der Isolator​Nun hat man ja nicht einfach die eine dünne Siliziumlage mit all den feinen Transistoren darauf, wo praktisch die ganze Arbeit verrichtet wird. Selbst um einen Die daraus zu machen, braucht es noch mehr. Vielleicht kennt ihr es von Die-Shots. Dort wird der Die vom Substrat (der grün-blauen Schicht darunter) abgelöst und daraufhin geschliffen und/oder geätzt, bis man die Strukturen des Chips erkennen kann. Wer das sehen will, kann gerne eine beliebige Suchmaschine seiner Wahl verwenden. Nun, um den eigentlichen Chip herum werden durch verschiedenste Verfahren Leiterbahnen angebracht, um den Chip mit Strom und Daten zu versorgen. Wichtig ist aber, dass der Chip nach oben mit einem Isolator bedeckt wird. Das ist ein elektrisch nicht leitfähiges Material, welches den eigentlichen Chip vor mechanischen Einflüssen schützt und ihn vor allem nach außen elektrisch isolieren soll. Kennt man den weiteren Aufbau mit Heatspreader und Kühler, weiß man, dass das alles elektrisch leitfähige Metalle sind. Ohne Isolator würden einfach Kontakte auf dem Chip kurzgeschlossen werden und der Chip würde rein gar nichts rechnen können. Deshalb gibt es diese Schicht. Gängig ist dort Siliziumoxid, welches nicht unbedingt die besten thermischen Eigenschaften hat.
Die Dicke der Isolationsschicht ist oft größer als erforderlich und oftmals nicht völlig eben, sodass einige risikobereite Modder diese zur besseren Wärmeabfuhr abschleifen und so tatsächlich Temperaturverbesserungen im einstelligen Bereich erreichen können, sofern die Energiedichte des Chips entsprechend hoch ist. Als Laie und überhaupt ist jedoch entschieden davon abzuraten. So etwas sollte man nur machen, wenn man sich wirklich damit auskennt und das Risiko eines defekten Chips eingehen kann. Jemand, der diesen Artikel liest, sollte es also lassen.

zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

3.3. Lot, Paste, Flüssigmetall, Pads,...​Bleibt man bei einer CPU, wäre der Punkt, wo man über Wärmeleitpaste spricht, erst einen Punkt später, nämlich nach dem - Spoiler- Heatspreader. Allerdings komme ich jetzt schon dazu. Gerade sind wir thermisch hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beim rohen äußeren des Dies oder der Dice (plural), wie wir es bei GPUs sowieso haben. Diese haben schließlich keinen Heatspreader.
Wo wir danach hinwollen, ist hier hin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf die Oberseite des Heatspreaders, und schließlich zum Kühler. Nun liegt dort Metall auf Metall auf, aber dennoch, die Verbindung selbst ist nicht sonderlich gut. All diese Oberflächen und mögen sie noch so plan geschliffen oder gut poliert sein, haben winzige Unebenheiten, die teilweise auch einfach durch eine nicht ganz perfekte Montage herrühren. Was man leider hat, ist ein winziger Spalt Luft dazwischen, der nur stellenweise durchbrochen wird. Um das zu umgehen und die Temperaturen beträchlich zu verbessern, setzt man auf ein entsprechendes Material, welches den Spalt vollständig ausfüllen und so den Wärmeüergang optimieren soll. Gängig sind dort je nach Einsatzzweck Wärmeleitpaste, Flüssigmetall, Lot oder Wärmeleitpads.

zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

3.3.1 Wärmeleitpaste​Ganz zurecht fällt jedem hier zuallererst Wärmeleitpaste ein. Im Bereich der Endanwender ist diese das gängigste Mittel, um diesen feinen Spalt zu überbrücken und den Wärmeübergang zu optimieren. Normale Wärmeleitpaste auf Silikonbasis enthält in der Regel feine Partikel eines die Wärme gut leitenden Metalls wie bspw. Aluminium oder Silber, ist jedoch durch das Silikon als Träger nicht leitfähig und füllt sehr gut Lücken aus. Für die meisten Anwender ein hervorragendes Material und immer sicher anzuwenden.
Hier möchte ich auch sogleich ein paar Worte zur Schichtdicke verlieren. Wärmeleitpaste hat nicht besonders gute Wärmeleitwerte. Gerade zwischen Heatspreader und Kühler sieht man das deutlich. Beide bestehen in der Regel aus (vernickeltem) Kupfer, welches eine Wärmeleitfähigkeit von ca. 400W/(m*K) aufweist. Gängige Wärmeleitpaste besitzt Werte im Bereich um 10W/(m*K). Das umliegende Kupfer besitzt also eine im Schnitt 40-fache Wärmeleitfähigkeit. Dementsprechend ist es wichtig, dass die Schichtdicke der Paste möglichst gering ausfällt. Durch Unebenheiten darf die Paste jedoch nicht zu dünn aufgetragen werden. Aber keine Sorge: Ihr könnt so viel Paste auftragen, wie ihr wollt. Es gibt kein zu viel, nur zu wenig. Nun gibt es natürlich verschiedene Methoden, Paste aufzutragen. Klecks, Wurst, verstreichen... Es ist relativ belanglos.
Die Klecksmethode arbeitet darauf hinaus, dass der Anpressdruck des Kühlers und die geringere Viskosität bei Erwärmen die Paste ausreichend verteilt. Bei der Wurst- oder Kreuzmethode versucht man, das zu unterstützen, indem man auch abseits der Mitte Paste aufträgt. Gerade bei nicht quadratischen oder sehr großen Oberflächen mag das helfen. Die Paste zu verstreichen, soll die Arbeit des Anpressdrucks bereits im Voraus erledigen. Alle drei Methoden funktionieren und wer verstreicht, wird ganz sicher nie zu wenig Paste aufgetragen haben. Diese Methode verbraucht tatsächlich am meisten Paste, sofern man nicht gleich einen riesigen Klecks aufträgt. Die anderen Methoden hingegen können zu wenig Paste bedeuten, wodurch der Luftspalt nicht flächendeckend geschlossen wird. Luft ist ein noch sehr viel schlechterer Isolator als Paste, daher ist es nie verkehrt, etwas mehr einzusetzen. Im Zweifel wird überschüssige Paste seitlich herausgedrückt und versaut die Umgebung. Mehr passiert da nicht. Um jetzt zum Punkt zu kommen: Anpressdruck und Hitze werden ganz von selbst für eine bessere Schichtdicke sorgen, als man sie durch händisches Verstreichen erreichen kann. Man muss nur genug Paste auftragen.
So sind mit Paste Schichtdicken von 0,025-0,1mm möglich, je nach Anpressdruck, Viskosität der Paste und Oberfläche. Eine geschliffene Oberfläche wird zugleich auch bessere Schichtdicken ermöglichen. Erforderlich ist das allgemein nicht. Die thermischen Verluste durch Wärmeleitpaste sind beim Übergang eines Heatspreaders zum Kühler sehr gering, sofern man halbwegs gute Paste einsetzt. Bei einer GPU, direkt auf dem Die einer CPU oder bei großer Wärmemenge verhält sich das jedoch auch bei guter Paste mitunter anders.

zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

3.3.2 Flüssigmetall​Flüssigmetall wird unter Entusiasten oftmals das gängiges Mittel angesehen, um Wärmeübergänge zu verbessern. Und das zurecht. Eine Schichtdicke von 0,02mm ist bereits bei niedrigem Anpressdruck leicht erreicht und die Wärmeleitfähig ist mit teilweise über 70W/(m*K) deutlich besser als bei normaler Wärmeleitpaste. Zudem altert Flüssigmetall anders als Wärmeleitpaste, die gerade bei höheren Temperaturen binnen Jahren austrocknen und bröckeln kann, nicht. Die ideale Lösung, möchte man meinen. Leider nicht. Flüssigmetall hat mehrere große Nachteile, die den geneigten Enthusiasten zwar nicht von einer Verwendung abhalten, aber die durchaus zu bedenken sind. Zuallererst ist Flüssigmetall elektrisch leitend. Das ist natürlich erstmal kein Problem, der Kühler ist es schließlich auch und der Die ist mit seinem Isolator bedeckt, sodass das kein Problem ist. Allerdings kann Flüssigmetall durch unvorsichtigen Umgang oder falsche Dosierung leicht abseits des Dies gelangen und dort mitunter Kontakte kurzschließen oder unter Umständen mit anderen Bauteilen reagieren. Gerade einfache Mainboardkühler sollte man da im Blick haben. Diese bestehen oft aus Aluminium und dieses wird von Flüssigmetall angegriffen, was bedeutet, dass das Flüssigmetall sich in das Aluminium frisst, dieses korrodiert und sehr leicht zerbröckeln kann. Aus diesem Grund sollte Flüssigmetall nur auf Kupfer, vernickelten Oberflächen oder eben einem Die eingesetzt werden. Während der Die nahezu völlig unberührt von Flüssigmetall bleibt, kann dieses mit den anderen Materialien reagieren. Während es bei Nickel öfters zu dunklen Verfärbungen und Unreinheiten kommt, welche durch leichte bis mittelstarke Säuren (nicht selbst machen!) abgelöst werden können, ist die Reaktion mit Kupfer stärker. Keine Angst, der Kühler geht nicht kaputt, aber er färbt sich unschön ein. Zwei Oberflächen aus reinem Kupfer können auch miteinander verbunden werden. Diese Verbindung ist nicht sonderlich stark, aber störend genug. Zudem "trocknet" das Flüssigmetall so aus und die Verbindung kann ebenfalls abreißen. Ein solcher Effekt ist auch bei niedrigen Temperaturen zu beobachten. Deshalb sollte der Enthusiast mit Kühlungen um und unter dem Gefrierpunkt kein Flüssigmetall verwenden.
Die letzte Hürde schließlich ist das Auftragen. Flüssigmetall besitzt eine hohe Oberflächenspannung und während sich einzelne Tröpfchen Flüssigmetall sehr gut miteinander verbinden, haftet es vorerst nicht unbedingt gut an anderen Oberflächen. Bei der Verwendung ist daher auf jeden Fall das Flüssigmetall auf der Oberfläche mit einem Wattestäbchen zu verstreichen, bis die Kontaktfläche vollständig abgedeckt ist. Das muss auf beiden Seiten gemacht werden, sprich auf dem Chip und auf dem zu montierenden Kühler. Dabei können leider leicht Tropfen abseits geraten. Die Verwendung von Schutzlack oder anderen Isolatoren auf den Kontakten um den Chip herum ist daher bei der Anwendung auf GPUs und direct-Die bei CPUs sehr empfohlen. Zudem können sich bei falscher Dosierung um den Chip herum Tröpfchen bilden, bei zu geringer kann der Kontakt nicht ausreichen und die Ergebnisse werden auf irgendeine Weise schlechter als mit Paste.
Wie ihr an dem langen Text seht, ist Flüssigmetall daher nur für Enthusiasten zu empfehlen, die wissen, was sie tun und den geringen Temperaturvorteil mitnehmen wollen.

zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

3.3.3 Lot​Nun ist Wärmeleitpaste ein schlechter Wärmeleiter und trocknet aus und Flüssigmetall ist katastrophal aufzubringen und birgt ganz eigene Gefahren. Prozessorenhersteller müssen daher andere Wege finden. Während GPUs direkt mit ihrem Kühler versehen werden, haben CPUs regulär einen Heatspreader über dem Die. Dort wird mit wenigen Ausnahmen Lot verwendet. Ja, einige werden sich an diese Geschichte mit Intel und der Paste erinnern. Dort hat man im Grunde sehr gut gesehen, warum Paste sich für den Einsatz bei hoher Energiedichte und Temperatur und schlechter Wartbarkeit nicht gerade eignet. Nun, und Flüssigmetall ist industriell quasi nicht auftragbar. Aber es gibt andere Lösungen. Verlöten. Gerade während der Wärmeleitpasten-Debatte war es in aller Munde. An sich ist es nicht kompliziert. Man verwendet ein thermisch sehr leitfähiges Lot, in der Regel auf Indiumbasis, welches mit den entsprechenden chemischen Beschichtungen an den Oberflächen problemlos den Spalt zwischen Die und Heatspreader schließt. Die Wärmeleitfähigkeit des Lots ist dabei von allen Verfahren am besten, reicht jedoch noch lange nicht an die von Kupfer heran. Zudem ist die Schichtdicke recht hoch und im Bereich von Wärmeleitpaste. Aus diesem Grund köpfen manche Modder selbst verlötete CPUs, weil eine dünne Schicht weniger leitfähiges Flüssigmetall einen geringeren Wärmewiderstand hat als eine dicke Schicht gut wärmeleitfähiges Lot. Allgemein gilt aber: Bei verlöteten Prozessoren ist das so in Ordnung. Lot ist absolut wartungsfrei und hält Jahrzehnte. Für die langfristige Nutzung ist es die beste Lösung überhaupt.

zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

3.3.4 Wärmeleitpads​Zu guter Letzt gehe ich noch schnell auf Wärmeleitpads ein. Auf GPUs und CPUs finden sich diese äußerst selten, um nicht zu sagen nie. Ein Wärmeleitpad ist mit mit mindestens 0,5mm schlicht viel dicker als eine Schicht Paste mit (bei richtiger Montage des Kühlers) allenfalls 0,1mm. Der Einsatz ist entsprechend sinnlos auf Bauteilen mit derart hoher Energiedichte.
Eine Ausnahme bilden hier Graphit-Pads, welche zum einen wesentlich dünner sind und zum anderen über eine bessere Wärmeleitfähigkeit verfügen. Diese Pads spielen durchaus im Bereich von Wärmeleitpasten, reichen aber an die Topprodukte nicht heran und haben bauartbedingt keine Vorteile durch Maßnahmen wie abschleifen. Zudem sind diese Pads leitfähig, es ist also Vorsicht geboten, wenn man sie verwendet.
Sinnvoll werden Pads erst abseits von CPU und GPU. Durch die recht dicken Schichten sind sie ideal, um größere Abstände zu überbrücken und durch die üblicherweise ganz sicher isolierenden Eigenschaften kann man sie auch dort verwenden, wo Kontakte vorhanden sind. Deshalb werden Pads auf Spannungswandlern, RAM und weniger komplexen IC´s eingesetzt.

zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

3.4. Der Heatspreader​Der Heatspreader ist eine Schicht, welche sich im Grunde nur bei CPUs findet und nicht zwingend erforderlich ist. Die Vorteile liegen jedoch auf der Hand. Der Prozessor darunter ist geschützt. Wenn es so einfach wäre, wäre der Heatspreader natürlich keine Erwähnung wert. Nun, man kann es sich inzwischen ja denken. Er ist eine weitere Schicht mit entsprechenden Eigenschaften. Üblicherweise besteht der Heatspreader aus (vernickeltem) Kupfer und ist im Vergleich zu allen bisherigen Schichten sehr dick. Das ist allerdings eher ein geringes Problem, weil Kupfer ein sehr guter Wärmeleiter ist und daher einen im Vergleich zu den vorangehenden Materialien geringen Wärmewiderstand bietet. Dennoch, der Heatspreader bleibt ein Wärmewiderstand und verschlechtert somit die reine Wärmeleitung vom Chip zum darüberliegenden Kühler. Dementsprechend gibt es im Rahmen einiger Moddingmaßnahmen Ansätze, einen Prozessor einfach ohne Heatspreader zu betreiben, wie es z.B. bei GPUs völlig üblich ist. Diese Versuche sind oftmals eher von geringem Erfolg gekrönt. Der Heatspreader hat nämlich auch den Zweck, die Wärme des recht kleinen Chips auf eine größere Fläche zu verteilen. Vergleich man die etwa fingernagelgroßen Dies mit der doch wesentlich größeren Kühlstruktur eines üblichen Wasserkühlers, fällt einem auf, dass bei direktem Kontakt von Kühler und Die die Wärme vor allem auf einem kleinen Bereich der Kühlstruktur abgegeben wird, während der Rest wirkungslos bleibt. Um diese größere Fläche ausnutzen, setzt man auf einen Wärmestrom zu den Seiten, wodurch sich die Wärme auf eine größere Fläche verteilt und so über eine größere Kühlstruktur effizient abgegeben werden kann. Auch bei Luftkühlern ist das hilfreich, weil so mehrere Heatpipes besser genutzt werden können und nicht nur die zwei Heatpipes direkt über dem Die die ganze Arbeit verrichten.
Am Ende heißt das, dass die gesteigerte Fläche durch den Heatspreader die Wärmeübertragung positiv beeinflusst, die Dicke sie aber negativ beeinflusst. Damit die Verteilung über den Heatspreader allerdings wirksam funktioniert, muss dieser eine gewisse Dicke aufweisen. Wo das Optimum liegt, ist schwer zu ermitteln und hängt an der Größe des Chips, dessen Leistungsdichte und der Beschaffenheit der Kühlstruktur des Wasserkühlers zusammen. Allgemein kann man jedoch sagen, dass ein größerer CPU-Die den Nutzen eines Heatspreaders verringert, weil das Verhältnis aus Die-Oberfläche und Heatspreader-Oberfläche weniger extrem als bei einem kleinen Die ist. Aus diesem Grund werden GPUs, welche zudem über eine recht gute Verteilung der Wärme verfügen, überwiegend Direct-Die gekühlt. Fläche und Energiedichte agieren dort zum Vorteil dieser Lösung, während ein Heatspreader Nachteile hat.

zum Inhaltsverzeichnis


3.5. Der Kühler​Die letzte Schicht auf dem Weg zum Wasser bietet der Kühler. Hier kann man zwischen zwei Bereichen unterscheiden. Dem Kühlerboden und der eigentlichen Kühlstruktur

zum Inhaltsverzeichnis


3.5.1 Der Kühlerboden​Direkt auf den Heatspreader oder im Fall einer GPU den Die folgt der Kühlerboden. Dieser hat zum einen die Aufgabe, mechanische Stabilität für die drüberliegende, feine Kühlstruktur zu bieten, andererseits die Wärme an die Kühlfinnen weiterzuleiten und zu verteilen. Bei Lösungen, die für den Betrieb ohne Heatspreader vorgesehen sind, übernimmt der Kühlerboden dessen Aufgabe und verteilt die Wärme entsprechend. So kommt es, dass beim Einsatz dedizierter Direct-Die-Kühler der Kühlerboden meist recht dick ist, um eine gute Wärmeverteilung zu gewährleisten und man im Thema Bodenstärke wenig bis gar nichts gegenüber der originalen Kühlleistung gewonnen hat. Die Vorteile gegenüber "normalen" Wasserkühlern ergeben sich aus der Kühlstruktur.
Aufgrund der guten Wärmeverteilung durch den Heatspreader oder aber durch die gleichmäßig verteilten Rechenwerke einer GPU ist die Bodenstärke eines Kühlerbodens meist eher gering, weil mehr schlicht nicht erforderlich ist und nur einen unnützen Wärmewiderstand bieten würde.

zum Inhaltsverzeichnis


3.5.2 Die Kühlstruktur​Der letzte Punkt auf der langen Liste der Schichten ist die Kühlstruktur des Kühlers. Dabei werden in sämtlichen modernen Kühlern feine Finnen mit ähnlich feinen Kanälen dazwischen verwendet. Diese erhöhen die Oberfläche, über die das Material des Kühlers Kontakt zum Wasser hat, beträchtlich und verringern so den Wärmewiderstand. Zudem kommen dort noch strömungstechnische Aspekte hinzu, um die es in diesem Artikel allerdings nicht geht. Fakt ist nur, dass eine größere Fläche an Finnenstruktur zwar den Wärmeübergang allgemein vereinfacht und einen geringeren Strömungswiderstand bietet, allgemein aber bei punktueller Wärmeübertragung aufgrund der durch die Verteilung geringeren Strömungsgeschwindigkeit schwächelt. Dementsprechend haben Direct-Die-Kühler üblicherweise eine kleinere Struktur, welche die Wärme des Prozessors mit verhältnismäßig hoher Energiedichte überträgt. Dafür jedoch fällt der Heatspreader als Widerstand jedoch weg.

zum Inhaltsverzeichnis


3.6. Zusammenfassung​Um dieses ganze komplizierte Chaos nun nochmal zusammenzufassen:
Die Wärme wird in den einzelnen Transistoren des Chips umgesetzt. Deren Anordnung und Benutzung lassen regelmäßig Hot Spots entstehen und sorgen insgesamt für eine beträchtliche Leistungsdichte, was die Temperaturen in die Höhe schnellen lässt. Auf den eigentlichen Chip folgt eine Isolationsschicht, welche den Chip gegen elektrische Einflüsse vonseiten des Kühlers schützt, aber einen recht hohen Wärmewiderstand bietet. Diese Schicht schließt den Die ab. Darauf folgt dann eine wie auch immer geartete Übergangsschicht entweder zum Heatspreader und dann zum Kühler oder aber direkt zum Kühler. Diese wird je nach Erfordernissen durch Wärmeleitpaste, Flüssigmetall, Lot oder gar ein Wärmeleitpad umgesetzt. Der Heatspreader, den man üblicherweise auf CPUs findet, fungiert zudem als Wärmeverteiler, wie sein Name schon sagt. Der Kühler schließlich nimmt die Wärme nur noch auf und gibt sie schließlich an das Wasser weiter. So entsteht dann eine Temperaturdifferenz zwischen dem Chip und dem Wasser. All diese Schichten haben natürlich eigene Wärmewiderstände, eine mehr, eine weniger. Wichtig ist, dass die Einstellungen der Wasserkühlung, sprich Durchfluss, Lüfterdrehzahl und das alles, keinen Einfluss auf die Temperaturunterschiede auf diesem Weg haben. Lediglich die absoluten Temperaturen ändern sich und tun dies gleichmäßig. Ist die CPU bei 30°C Wasser 60°C warm, ist die bei 50°C Wasser 80°C warm. Sofern keine wie auch immer bedingten Änderungen der Wärmeleistung der CPU (angegeben in Watt) auftreten, ändert sich an diesen Werten nichts. Sämtliche Modding-Maßnahmen in diesem Bereich zielen schlussendlich darauf ab, den Gesamtwärmewiderstand zu verringern.

zum Inhaltsverzeichnis


4. Häufige Fragen​An und für sich sollte es bis jetzt keine Fragen mehr geben. Um gängige Fragen dennoch zielgerichtet zu beantworten, schreibe ich diesen Punkt. Die meisten lassen sich technisch auch beantworten, indem man Absatz 3.1 durchliest.
Es ist übrigens kein Zufall, dass sich die Fragen allesamt auf CPUs beziehen. GPUs lassen sich Stand jetzt mit Wasser sehr leicht kühlen und weisen immer eine verhältnismäßig geringe Temperaturdifferenz zum Wasser auf. CPUs sind da durch höhere Spannungen, andere Aufbauten und Boostmechaniken deutlich schwieriger.

zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

​4.1. Warum ist meine CPU so heiß?​Es ist wohl die häufigste Frage, die überhaupt auftaucht. Ich habe mir eine Wasserkühlung angeschafft, warum ist mein Ryzen oder mein Intel Core 12345 immer noch so warm?
Erstmal vorweg: Ganz ruhig. Eure Wakü ist nicht kaputt und wahrscheinlich nicht falsch montiert. Lasttemperaturen von 60, 70, 80, teils 90°C treten auf. Das ist mehr oder weniger normal. Daran ist die Kühlung nicht schuld. Die arbeitet gut. Das Problem steckt in der CPU selbst.
Eine CPU setzt sehr viel Energie auf kleiner Fläche um. Vergleicht man nun CPU- und GPU-Dice, so mag man sich vielleicht über den beträchtlichen Unterschied wundern, der liegt jedoch vor allem daran, dass eine CPU mit ihren Kernen einige besonders energieintensive und damit heiße Stellen hat, während andere Stellen weniger Energie verbrauchen. Das Ergebnis ist schlicht eine hohe CPU-Temperatur.

zum Inhaltsverzeichnis


4.2. Warum ist meine CPU unter Teilllast heißer als unter Volllast?​Zugegeben, es kommt selten vor, dass eine CPU unter Prime95 nicht die höchste Temperatur erreicht, die sie unter allen Testszenarien erreicht. Dennoch zeigen sich lastabhängig doch interessante Unterschiede, gerade wenn man die Leistungsaufnahme eines Prozessors deutlich einschränkt und ihm nicht stur alle Limits nimmt, weil man maximale Leistung will. Klar, wenn der Prozessor 200W verheizt, wird er sehr warm und diese Temperaturen wird man anderweitig nicht erreichen. Schränken wir ihn aber mal auf 65W ein, was viele ja aus Effizienzgründen gerne machen. Nun haben wir einen hypothetischen Achtkerner. Wir starten Prime 95 und sehen: Ah, 60°C. Alles ok. Effizienzmodus ist schön, verbraucht weniger Strom, wird nicht so warm und leistet selbst im Multicore noch einen ganz guten Anteil. Im Singlecore sowieso... Moment, wieso ist der Prozessor auf einmal 70°C warm? Abseits davon, dass andere Komponenten in einem Wasserkreislauf oder im Gehäuse das Wasser der Wakü auch noch aufheizen können, hat das einen einfachen Grund. Die Einzelkernbelastung bzw. -verbräuche. Während der Achtkerner unter Prime95 die Last gleichmäßig auf alle Kerne verteilt hat und etwa 8W/Kern in Wärme umwandelt, sieht die Sache nun anders aus. Ein Kern verbraucht unter Einzelkernlast gerne weit mehr, in diesem Szenario beispielsweise 20W. Damit wird auf sehr kleiner Fläche sehr viel Energie umgesetzt und wird nur schwer abgeführt. Die Energiedichte ist schlicht zu hoch. Bei Allkernlast hingegen ist die umgesetzte Energie weit gleichmäßiger verteilt. Da viele moderne Prozessoren dazu neigen, HotSpot-Temperaturen anzuzeigen, sieht man genau diese.

zum Inhaltsverzeichnis


4.3. Warum ist meine CPU auch im Idle so warm?​Hier muss ich genauer auf den Erzfeind der guten Temperaturen eingehen, den Boost. Wie auch immer der nun genannt wird, im Grunde ist es das gleiche Prozedere. Ein Prozessor überwacht durchgehend seine Betriebsparameter, eben lokale Temperaturen, Spannung, Ströme und das sehr schnell und genau. Und wenn bei diesen Parametern alles in Ordnung ist, kann der Prozessor seine Leistung je nach Anforderung steigern. So stehen dann bei niedrigen Lasten schnell mal 1,4xV im Hardware-Überwachungsprogramm eurer Wahl. Es ist schlicht so, dass der Takt ans Limit dessen gesteigert wird, was der Prozessor ohne Schaden zu nehmen vertragen kann. Das sind natürlich hohe Werte. Bei niedriger Last sind 1,4xV aber völlig unbedenklich. Die fließenden Ströme sind gering, die Temperatur ist auch noch im grünen Bereich, alles in Ordnung. Erst mit steigendem Strom muss der Prozessor die Spannung senken, um potenzielle Schäden zu vermeiden. Das geht so weit, dass in Prime95 dann vielleicht noch 1,0xV anliegen, obwohl sowohl Temperatur als auch Powerlimit noch mehr zulassen würden. Zum Selbstschutz reduziert der Prozessor dann allerdings die Leistung etwas.
Und damit kommen wir jetzt zum Punkt. Im Leerlauf hat so ein System auch Aufgaben. Die Last ist winzig, aber sie ist vorhanden. Browser, Office-Anwendungen, Multimedia, das System selbst, Treiber,... Die Liste mit Aufgaben ist lang, die der PC durchgehend zu erledigen hat. All diese Aufgaben fordern sehr wenig Rechenleistung, sodass der Prozessor vielleicht zu 2% ausgelastet ist. Je nach Energieeinstellungen reicht diese minimale Anforderung allerdings aus, dass der Boost greift und diese kleine Aufgabe so schnell wie irgend möglich erledigen will. Dafür liegen dann saubere 1,5V an, der Kern taktet für einen Moment an sein Limit und wird lokal heiß. Das sorgt für vergleichbar hohe Idle-Temps.

zum Inhaltsverzeichnis


4.4. Warum ist meine CPU mit festen Taktraten kühler?​Auch hier meldet sich die Boostmechanik. Diese hohen Temperaturspitzen, die ich bei den vorigen Fragen schon angesprochen habe, entstehen durch den Boost und seine aggressiven Einstellungen, die die CPU im Rahmen bestimmter Parameter am gesunden Limit laufen lassen. Mit festem OC wählt man üblicherweise eine Spannung, die weit unter besagten 1,4xV liegt und auch etwas geringere Taktraten. Damit entfernt man diese Temperaturspitzen, das ist die ganz Magie dahinter. Nachteilig kann das dann werden, wenn man schwere Lasten anlegt, bei denen Spannung und Takt über dem liegen, was die CPU gerne selbst anlegen würde. Solange man dort allerdings keine schweren Lasten anlegt, entsteht kein Risiko. Ideale Leistung hat man üblicherweise jedoch mit dem Boost.

zum Inhaltsverzeichnis


5. Tuningmaßnahmen​Jetzt kommt der Punkt, auf den wir alle gewartet haben. Wie bekommt man die Temperaturen hardwareseitig runter?
Natürlich kann man nun mit Undervolting und reduzierten Powerlimits um die Ecke kommen. Diese reduzieren die Temperaturen zwar schon, allerdings aus dem Grund, dass dadurch die Leistungsaufnahme signifikant gesenkt wird. Hier geht es aber um Hardwaremodifikationen, welche bei gleicher Leistungsaufnahme die Temperaturen verbessern.
Bedenkt, dass ihr nur stellenweise den Wärmewiderstand verringern könnt. Der Einsatz guter Wärmeleitpaste wird nicht den Wärmewiderstand des Isolators ändern und Köpfen ändert auch nichts am eigentlichen Kühler.

zum Inhaltsverzeichnis


5.1. Gute Wärmeleitpaste und Pads​Die einfachste und sicherste Maßnahme, die man betreiben kann, ist die Verwendung qualitativ hochwertiger Paste. Wärmeleitpaste muss ohnehin aufgetragen werden und eine ausreichende Menge ist nicht wirklich kostenintensiv. Der Mehraufwand ist nahezu nicht vorhanden.
Bedenkt allerdings, dass viele Kühler bereits ab Werk mit guter Paste kommen, wo es kaum bessere Produkte im normalen Sortiment gibt.

Anders sieht es bei Wärmeleitpads aus. Ich vernachlässige den Bereich (V)RAM und Spannungswandler hier zwar etwas, auf diesen Komponenten werden aber seit alters her und aufgrund der isolierenden Wirkung (bei Spannungswandlern relevant, bei RAM-Bausteinen weniger) sowie der einfacheren Fertigungstoleranzen Pads verwendet. Betrachtet man deren Daten, ist die Wärmeleitfähigkeit oft sehr schlecht und es gibt weit bessere Produkte. Diese kosten in angemessener Menge zwar, gerade wenn man wirklich ans Limit gehen will, der Temperaturvorteil ist aber durchaus gegeben. Ob einem das das Geld wert ist, sei dahingestellt.

zum Inhaltsverzeichnis


5.2. Flüssigmetall​Der Einsatz von Flüssigmetall ist natürlich die nächste Stufe und bringt wieder einen geringfügigen Temperaturvorteil. Bedenkt dabei, dass ihr damit nur den meist ohnehin schon recht gut minimierten Wärmewiderstand der Wärmeleitpaste noch weiter reduziert und bestenfalls einstellige Vorteile erlangen werdet. Dafür habt ihr das Risiko, dass das leitende Flüssigmetall irgendwo hinkommt, wo ihr es nicht haben wollt, die Schwierigkeit beim Auftragen und bei der Reaktion mit dem Kühler.
Dennoch ist es eine Maßnahme, die man mit entsprechender Vorsicht gefahrlos machen kann.

zum Inhaltsverzeichnis


5.3. Köpfen​Köpfen bedeutet, den Heatspreader einer CPU abzunehmen und die Schicht zwischen Chip und Heatspreader durch ein besseres Material zu ersetzen. Ganz ungefährlich ist das nicht. Je nach Methodik und CPU muss hierbei mit einer Rasierklinge der Kleber durchtrennt werden, welcher den Heatspreader mit dem Substrat (=der grünen Platine der CPU) verbindet, die CPU erhitzt werden, dass das Lot schmilzt und seitliche Kraft auf den Heatspreader ausgeübt werden. Das ist durchaus mit etwas Risiko verbunden und einem unerfahrenen Bastler empfehle ich es nicht. Dennoch hält sich das Risiko in Grenzen und kann durchaus in Kauf genommen werden.
Der Temperaturvorteil durch Flüssigmetall anstatt Wärmeleitpaste ist enorm, wenn zuvor Wärmeleitpaste zwischen Chip und Heatspreader aufgebracht war. Bei verlöteten CPUs, was alle modernen Modelle wären, hält sich der Gewinn in Grenzen und umfasst in der Regel einstellige Bereiche. Kostentechnisch muss man je nach Prozessor natürlich entsprechende Hilfsmittel beschaffen.

zum Inhaltsverzeichnis


5.4. Direct Die​Direct Die bedeutet, den Prozessor ohne Heatspreader einzusetzen und direkt den Kühler zu montieren, in etwa wie bei einer GPU. Die Nachteile sind beträchtlich. Oftmals müssen Modifikationen am Board durchgeführt werden, um einen Kühler überhaupt montieren zu können, der Anpressdruck ist oftmals zu punktuell und reicht an den Rändern nicht aus, um einen guten Kontakt zu gewährleisten und dann ist der Temperaturvorteil bei vielen Prozessoren nicht einmal vorhanden, oftmals im Gegenteil.
Sinnvoll ist es nur bei zwei Szenarien:
1. Große, einzelne Dies, wie man sie auf früheren HEDT-Plattformen findet. Diese decken nahezu die gesamte Kühlstruktur eines normalen Kühlers ab und so verliert der Heatspreader seinen Vorteil der Wärmeverteilung.
2. Die Verwendung eines optimierten Wasserkühlers. Während gängige Kühler geringe Restbodenstärken haben und über eine großflächige Kühlstruktur verfügen, haben optimierte Kühler zumeist dickere Böden und eine wesentlich kleinere Kühlstruktur, wodurch der Durchfluss durch den Kühler und damit dessen Wärmeabfuhr optimiert wird.
Unter solchen Bedingungen kann Direct Die durchaus einen einstelligen, in manchen Szenarios potenziell sogar niedrigen zweistelligen Vorteil bringen. Allgemein sind die Risiken und Nachteile aber zu hoch, um es zu empfehlen.

zum Inhaltsverzeichnis


5.5. Heatspreader schleifen​Nach dem Köpfen (und an sich auch davor, wenn man will) kann man den Heatspreader schleifen. Mit dem bloßen Auge sieht er eben aus, in Wahrheit ist er aber voller Unebenheiten und selbst wenn man diese in der Betrachtung herausnimmt, sind weder Heatspreader noch Kühler perfekt plan, sodass die Kombination örtlich über einen sehr hohen Anpressdruck verfügt und dort die Wärmeübertragung sehr gut ist, während andernorts der Druck zu gering ist und es nur durch die Paste überhaupt zu Kontakt kommt. Dort fällt die Schichtdicke der Wärmeleitpaste dann bedeutend größer aus, ebenso wie der Wärmewiderstand. Durch Abschleifen gleich man diese Unterschiede an und hat im Idealfall überall gleichmäßigen Anpressdruck und damit eine gleichmäßig dünne Schicht Paste.
Das Risiko hält sich in Grenzen, gerade bei einer ohnehin geköpften CPU. Allerdings fällt der Temperaturgewinn zumeist sehr gering aus und ist den Aufwand eher selten wert.

zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

5.6. Die schleifen​Was beim Heatspreader geht, geht auch beim Die selbst. Der Isolator ist immer deutlich dicker, als er sein müsste und hat damit einen unnötig hohen Wärmewiderstand. Unebenheiten gibt es ebenso und diese sind oftmals realtiv betrachtet noch deutlich höher als bei Heatspreadern. Den Die selbst abzuschleifen beseitigt diese Unebenheiten und verringert zudem den Wärmewiderstand des Isolators.
*ABER*: Das Risiko ist beträchtlich. Man fummelt da an der Schicht herum, die den Die gegen das nachher einzusetzende Flüssigmetall absichert (ein anderes Wärmeleitmittel macht bei dieser Methodik keinen Sinn) und schleift man zu viel ab, ist der Die kaputt. Gerade bei Grafikkarten wird es zudem schwer, keine weiteren Bauteile der Karte zu beschädigen und man benötigt die richtige Schleiftechnik, um es wirklich besser zu machen. Von allen Verbesserungen ist diese hier die einzige, von der ich ausdrücklich abrate. Der Temperaturvorteil befindet sich üblicherweise im einstelligen Bereich (bei GPUs aufgrund der niedrigeren Energiedichte noch geringer als bei CPUs) und das ist das Risiko bei weitem nicht wert. Natürlich muss das jeder selbst entscheiden, aber diese Modifikation ist eindeutig gefährlich für das Leben eurer Hardware.

zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

6. Fazit​So, damit wären, denke ich, alle Punkte abgearbeitet. Ihr solltet jetzt wissen, welche unterschiedlichen Schichten es auf dem Weg vom einzelnen Transistor bis zu den Kühlfinnen gibt und was es dahingehend alles zu beachten gibt. Außerdem sollten die gängigen Fragen geklärt und Maßnahmen zur Temperaturverbesserung bekannt sein.
Wenn ihr Fragen oder Anregungen habt, könnt ihr gerne antworten.


----------



## Sinusspass (26. Mai 2022)

Ein frischer Artikel von mir, ich hol ihn so mal nach oben.


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. Mai 2022)

Zum "Die schleifen":


> Der Isolator ist immer deutlich dicker, als er sein müsste und hat damit einen unnötig hohen Wärmewiderstand. Unebenheiten gibt es ebenso und diese sind oftmals realtiv betrachtet noch deutlich höher als bei Heatspreadern. Den Die selbst abzuschleifen beseitigt diese Unebenheiten und verringert zudem den Wärmewiderstand des Isolators.


Das Die wird ja aus der Siliziumscheibe herausgeschnitten.
Die wird mit der Diamantsäge aus dem Reinst-Silizium Einkristall herausgeschnitten.

So weit ich mich noch an die Vorlesung entsinne, wird die Scheibe schon mit geringer Winkelabweichung zur Kristallebene geschnitten und danach poliert.
Und das meiner Meinung nach zweiseitig bis auf ein paar nm Rz (Rauheitszahl).

Da dürfte doch die Rückseite vom Die fast komplett eben sein.
Die Dickenreduktion Des Substrats sehe ich ja noch ein als Wärmewiderstandssenkung, aber eine Politur dürfte da nicht notwendig sein.
Höchstens, um die groben Riefen des zusätzlichen Abschleifens zu beseitigen.


----------



## Duke711 (27. Mai 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Ein frischer Artikel von mir, ich hol ihn so mal nach oben.



Müsste, denke ich noch alles online sein:









						Sammelthread; Kennwerte, Vergleiche, Datensätze rund um Kühlung
					

Inhalt   Kreislauf: Frei zu definierender Kreislauf; Kreislaufanordnung, verschiedene Radiatoren und viele weitere Parameter wie Lüftergeschwindigkeit, Pumpendrehzahl, push/pull usw. inkl. errechnung der Temperatur von CPU und GPU anhand von 9900K, 3700X, 2080 Ti...




					www.computerbase.de
				




Da biste als Autor noch die nächsten 10 Jahre mit schreiben beschäftigt. Viel Spaß, und nein es handelt sich nicht um ausgedachte Daten oder um Phantasie wie viele mir gerne (besonders der8auer Fanboys) unterstellen wollen, ich war da schon wesentlich gründlicher.

Viel Spaß und Erfolg dabei.


----------



## Sinusspass (27. Mai 2022)

@wuselsurfer 
Ja, der Landwirt hat da mal was gemessen, wo der Die doch etwas uneben war und wo er durch Abschleifen eine Verbesserung in dem Bereich hatte.

@Duke711 
Ich kenne deine Zahlen und das große Problem daran ist, dass es 10 Leute im Forum gibt, die das raffen und der normale Forist nur zig Graphen und Zahlen sieht, ohne irgendwas zu verstehen. Deshalb schreibt man Erklärungen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. Juni 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Zum "Die schleifen":
> 
> Das Die wird ja aus der Siliziumscheibe herausgeschnitten.
> Die wird mit der Diamantsäge aus dem Reinst-Silizium Einkristall herausgeschnitten.
> ...



In Sachen Unebenheiten dürfte man, verglichen mit den Ergebnissen der Chip-Fertigung, tatsächlich nur Verschlechterungen erzielen können. Um für einen Temperaturvorteil durch Dickenreduktion muss man schon ganz schön viel wegschleifen. Vielleicht könnte der (bislang an mir vorbeigegangene) Artikel hier durch Rechenbeispiele noch weiter zulegen; verglichen mit dem Wärmeübergängen zwischen den Schichten ist der Wärmewiderstand in diesen nämlich teils sehr klein.

Korrektur jedenfalls für diese Stelle: Es wird kein Isolator in Richtung Heatspreader aufgetragen. Oxidiertes Silizium ist der übliche Isolator bei weiteren Verschaltungsebenen auf der Chip-Vorderseite, aber da wir von Flip-Chip-Packages reden und auch niemand mehr mit SOI arbeitet, gibt es unterhalb der eigentlichen Transistoren in Richtung der Wärmeableitung nur den reinen Einkristall. Ohne Dotierung ist der auch nicht elektrisch leitend. Weitere Schichten sind nur nötig, um Diffusionsprozesse der Lotverbindung zum Heatspreader zu verhindern beziehungsweise die Benetzung derselben zu verbessern. Üblich ist dort aufgedampftes Metall, vor allem Gold, also das genaue Gegenteil eines elektrischen Isolators.


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. Juni 2022)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> In Sachen Unebenheiten dürfte man, verglichen mit den Ergebnissen der Chip-Fertigung, tatsächlich nur Verschlechterungen erzielen können.


Ja und die Unterseite ist exakt geplant und geschliffen.



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ohne Dotierung ist der auch nicht elektrisch leitend.


Sagen wir mal halbleitend durch die Eigenleitung.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. Juni 2022)

Meinetwegen – mir reicht aber 1/100.000.000.000tel von Kupfer respektive das Niveau von handelsüblichem "destilliertem" Wasser, um verkürzt von "nicht leitend" zu sprechen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. Juni 2022)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Meinetwegen – mir reicht aber 1/100.000.000.000tel von Kupfer respektive das Niveau von handelsüblichem "destilliertem" Wasser, um verkürzt von "nicht leitend" zu sprechen.


Na ja , die Leitfähigkeit liegt halt etwas darüber.
Undotiertes Silizium wird so 1/1.000.000 stel der Leitfähigkeit von Kuppfer haben (Pi mal Daumen geschätzt).
Praktisch ist das ein Isolator, aber einen sehr kleinen Strom kann man messen, wenn Spannung anliegt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (11. Juni 2022)

Wiki sagt: 5,8*10^7 zu 5*10^-4.
10^7/10^-4 = 1/100.000.000.000
(*1,16 wegen 5,8 zu 5,0 ^^)

Bei maximal 1,5 V in CPUs und 1 rund 1 mm Chip-Dicke wären also rund 17 pA Blindstrom zu erwarten, wenn es keine weiteren Widerstände im Stromabfluss gibt. (Bei dem 1700er-Mainboard, dass gerade neben mir steht, ist der ILM-Frame geerdet. Aber ich glaube die AM4-Heatspreader sind nicht elektrisch leitend kontaktiert und Kühler werden typischerweise auch nur mit isolierten Flächen verbunden.)


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. Juni 2022)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Bei maximal 1,5 V in CPUs und 1 rund 1 mm Chip-Dicke wären also rund 17 pA Blindstrom zu erwarten, wenn es keine weiteren Widerstände im Stromabfluss gibt.


Ja, so in der Drehe müßte das sein.
Ich hab ein bißchen höher geschätzt, aber mein Studium ist auch schon eine Weile her.
Da waren blaue LEDs noch so selten, wie Goldstaub.

Die ersten Verstärker haben wir noch mit Germaniumtransistoren gebaut:
https://www.mos-electronic-shop.de/gd-160-b-p-2568.html .

In der elektronischen ! Zündanlage vom Ural 375, die wir in PA gebaut haben, war ein GT 701 aus der UdSSR verbaut in der Endstufe:
https://www.radiomuseum.org/tubes/tube_gt701.html .


----------



## Duke711 (12. Juni 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> @Duke711
> Ich kenne deine Zahlen und das große Problem daran ist, dass es 10 Leute im Forum gibt, die das raffen und der normale Forist nur zig Graphen und Zahlen sieht, ohne irgendwas zu verstehen. Deshalb schreibt man Erklärungen.



Eben Du scheinst der ideale "Erklärbär" zu sein. Ich hätte an sowas keinerlei Interesse.


----------



## Duke711 (12. Juni 2022)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte der (bislang an mir vorbeigegangene) Artikel hier durch Rechenbeispiele noch weiter zulegen; verglichen mit dem Wärmeübergängen zwischen den Schichten ist der Wärmewiderstand in diesen nämlich teils sehr klein.


Von welchen Rechenbeispielen ist die Rede?


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Juni 2022)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Von welchen Rechenbeispielen ist die Rede?


Wärmestrom: Q = lambda * A * (Tw-Tk/d)
oder Wärmewiderstand  Rth = l / (lambda *A) oder so (ohne Differentialgleichungen).


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. Juni 2022)

Exakt. Wenn man ein Dutzend Wärmetransportprozesse anspricht wäre es für Laien sicherlich hilfreich ein paar Zahlen in den Raum zu schmeißen, wieviel Einfluss die eigentlich haben. Insbesondere über Materialien kann man viel schreiben, aber wenn man sich dann mal den inneren Wärmewiderstand der einzelnen Schichtchen anguckt...

Von der Theorie zur Praxis ist zwar oft nochmal ein ganz eigenes Thema, aber für so eine theoretische Abhandlung sind auch simple Formelergebnisse eine Bereicherung.


----------



## Duke711 (13. Juni 2022)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Von der Theorie zur Praxis ist zwar oft nochmal ein ganz eigenes Thema, aber für so eine theoretische Abhandlung sind auch simple Formelergebnisse eine Bereicherung.



Das Problem an den einfachen Gleichungen des Wärmedruchganges ist, dass diese eben nicht die Projektionsfläche berücksichtigen. Somit kann man schnell die falschen Schlussfolgerung ziehen.

Mir war es noch in Erinnerung, musste aber hier im Forum lange suchen:



			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/temperaturgradient-cpu-und-gpu.541995/#post-9900733
		


Die Grafiken:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

